# Probleme beim Starten externes Programm



## lynch (4. Sep 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich programmiere mit NetBeans ein kleines Programm steuerprog, welches unter Anderem ein anderes Fortran-Programm forprog steuern(starten, beenden, ...) soll. Als OS verwende ich Ubuntu 10.10 & Suse 11.3.

Mein Problem taucht beim starten von forprog auf.
Wenn ich steuerprog aus Netbeans heraus ausführe, kann ich ohne probleme forprog starten. Falls ich jedoch steuerprog über die konsole ausführe mit 
_java -jar steuerprog.jar_
startet das steuerprog, jedoch kann ich forprog nicht mehr starten. Ich erhalte auch keine Fehlermeldung von steuerprog.

Quellcode:

```
rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
rt.exec("sh -c ./forprog");
```

Die Rechte der involvierten Dateien habe ich schon kontrolliert. Merkwürdig ist, dass Programme wie gedit gestartet werden können.

Hat einer eine Idee, woran es liegen kann?
Bin über jeden Vorschlag dankbar

Gruß lynch


----------



## Network (4. Sep 2011)

Darf ich fragen warum du es ueberhaupt aus der Konsole aufrufen willst? Spaetere Anwender werden dass dan sowieso nicht tun, oder?

Zu deinem Problem nehme ich an das es von der Konsole aus einfach nicht funktioniert, NetBeans jedoch zusaetzlich eingebaute funktionen hat.


----------



## lynch (4. Sep 2011)

hallo danke für die schnelle antwort.
Was meinst du mit aus der konsole starten, den Befehl "sh -c" ?
Wie würdest du das Programm aufrufen?
Eigentlich ist es mir egal, wie ich es starte Hauptsache es startet 

Danke gruß lynch


----------

